# Wie Abiword deutsche Rechtschreibung dauerhaft beibringen?

## michel7

Mein komplettes System ist auf Englisch, jetzt möchte ich deutsche Rechtschreibprüfung bei Abiword dauerhaft setzen. Es lässt sich über Tools -> Set language einwandfrei aktivieren. Wird allerdings beim nächsten Dokument wieder auf Default language: English (US) gesetzt. Weiss jemand wie ich die Rechtschreibprüfung dauerhaft auf Deutsch setzen kann?!

----------

## hoschi

Oh ja, nervt mich auch. Waere an einer Loesung sehr interessiert. Dazu muss man allerdings sicher irgendwo noch "DE" Support mit reinpacken.

PS: Ich will Shell und X11 nicht in Deutsch!

----------

## Finswimmer

Ich kenn mich mit abiword nicht wirklich aus. Aber wäre es nicht möglich, dass diese Einstellung im Default Textdokument mit enthalten ist.

Wenn ich dauerhaft Arial haben möchte, ändere ich es dort auch. Oder das Seitenlayout, etc.

Tobi

----------

## hoschi

normal.awt?

mhhh, könnte gehen

----------

## michel7

Und wo finde ich das Default Textdokument?

----------

## Grizzly

http://www.linux-user.de/ausgabe/2000/03/Bueroklammer/bueroklammer2.html

Diese Seite ist zwar schon älter, aber vielleicht hilft Euch das.

----------

